# W: Metal OOP cadians H: $$$/LotR



## Selow (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for oop 1990's metal cadians :

Sergeants with sword
Troopers with meltagun
Troopers with plasmagun
Troopers with com-vox


I have $$$

And/or :

Aragorn of the fellowship (painted)
24 Rangers of the middle earth (4 painted)
Book the kingdoms of men (french version)
48 orcs (not painted)
The Witch King (on foot, without his flail)
Buhrdur, troll chieftain (not painted)
Orc captain with shield (not painted)
Orc standard bearer (not painted)
Grishnak (not painted)
Kardush the pyromancer (not painted)
Book Moria & Angmar (french version)
Hama OOP (not painted, not stuck)
Wood Elf standard bearer (broken standart)
Small rule book (french version)
Rule book from the fellowship of the Ring box (the 1st box of the game, french version)

I'm located in France,

Thank you,

Selow.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

I wish you luck as those old metal cadians were beautiful models, and I wish I had never sold mine, so good luck getting them and please do show us if you get any


----------

